# LCGIRL-MOMO



## LCGIRL (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi
My nickname is LC Girl. My husband gave that to me over 25 years ago and it has stuck. My grandchildren, I have two (2) of them call me MOMO . I've been knitting and crocheting for 40+ years and still do not like double pointed needles. I can't seem to hold on to them all. 

I knit/crochet for charities and my two grandchildren. Love to make things from scratch. It is so rewarding. It's like meditation because of the relaxation.

I'm happy to have come across this site as I know no one in my area that enjoys the same crafts as I do. 

I would be happy to meet anyone with the same interests.


----------



## plainjane (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome from Arkansas!


----------



## KnitterMama (Jan 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## LCGIRL (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi plainjane

Thanks so much for welcoming me. I do hats for the Arkansas Children's Hospital.

Do you knit or crochet?


----------



## LCGIRL (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi Knitter Mama
I'm new to this kind of forum. I do quite a bit of charity knitting and crocheting. very relaxing.


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome : )


----------



## LCGIRL (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi Sailor Rae

So you are originally from Colorado. My stepson use to live in Ft. Collins, now he lives in Loveland.

I am originally from New Jersey. If we spoke you would hear that accent for sure. LOL

I love to knit, but when I need something quick I usually go to crocheting


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

LCGIRL said:


> Hi Sailor Rae
> 
> So you are originally from Colorado. My stepson use to live in Ft. Collins, now he lives in Loveland.
> 
> ...


Yep, CO born and raised. I joined the Navy when I was 19 and ended up making it a career. I tried to go "home" after I retired. We lived in the mountians...Grand Lake, but the taxes in CO were killing us with our military retirement so we moved to FL....now we are in NC because of grand babies. I'm tired of moving :lol: I stick out pretty good here also....no southern accent, so everyone know's I'm a transplant. 
I learned how to knit when I was a kid, but haven't done much with it over the last 30-40 years. I decided to do something about it for my New Years Resolution. So far so good. I'm learning new stuff....and loving it!


----------



## LCGIRL (Mar 9, 2011)

I definitely know what you mean about being near your gradbabies, unfortunately my two (2) grandbabies are in NJ. My granddaughter is going to be 2 in May and my grandson was just born on 1/21/11. Thank God for Skype otherwise I'd really miss them. Now I only miss the hugging, not the faces and actions.

Where did you live in Fla. A friend of mine just moved from Fla to South Carolina, couldn't stand the heat.

I hear that NC got hit badly this winter with snow. Did you make out alright?


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

LCGIRL said:


> I definitely know what you mean about being near your gradbabies, unfortunately my two (2) grandbabies are in NJ. My granddaughter is going to be 2 in May and my grandson was just born on 1/21/11. Thank God for Skype otherwise I'd really miss them. Now I only miss the hugging, not the faces and actions.
> 
> Where did you live in Fla. A friend of mine just moved from Fla to South Carolina, couldn't stand the heat.
> 
> I hear that NC got hit badly this winter with snow. Did you make out alright?


We lived in Palm Coast....which is right between St Augustine and Daytona. I also lived in Jacksonville for about 3 years when I was in the Navy.
Where do you live?
It snowed a bit this year....I'm a CO girl, so it didn't bother me at all

:roll:


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

LCGIRL said:


> Hi
> My nickname is LC Girl. My husband gave that to me over 25 years ago and it has stuck. My grandchildren, I have two (2) of them call me MOMO . I've been knitting and crocheting for 40+ years and still do not like double pointed needles. I can't seem to hold on to them all.
> 
> I knit/crochet for charities and my two grandchildren. Love to make things from scratch. It is so rewarding. It's like meditation because of the relaxation.
> ...


welcome and know that we do NOT require that you knit with dpns....if you change your mind, there's plenty of help here, but if you don't there's a lot of circ ndl fans on this site to play with....welcome


----------



## peg56 (Mar 10, 2011)

I make hats for the Ark Children's too. It is so much fun making hats for the not so little kids.

Peg



LCGIRL said:


> Hi plainjane
> 
> Thanks so much for welcoming me. I do hats for the Arkansas Children's Hospital.
> 
> Do you knit or crochet?


----------



## LCGIRL (Mar 9, 2011)

I live in Sebastian about 2 1/2 hours south of Daytona by Vero Beach.

I actually am not a fan of the summers down here, but I'm also not a fan of the winters in NJ 

I've been down here for 19 years and the only time it is overwhelming is when it's 100+ and the electric bill goes through the roof


----------



## LCGIRL (Mar 9, 2011)

Peg
That is great. I know it is so rewarding. I feel it is just wrong for kids to not have at least a hat to keep them warm. It makes me feel like I'm doing something good.

How long have you been doing it? I found them about 3 years ago on the internet under charities.

How is Texas. Is it hot, cold?


----------



## LCGIRL (Mar 9, 2011)

I both knit and crochet the hats. I knit hats that have to be sewn up the back because it is faster and easier for me than trying to circular or double point them. 

I've done a few mittens for them also


----------



## peg56 (Mar 10, 2011)

I think I have been making hats about the same amount of time. I send to about 3 or 4 different places depending on how
many I get finished. I love making them, I have a friend who thinks I have lost my mind for making so many hats. But to me
each one is a new wonderful gift.

Texas right now is beautiful. The weather is great today almost 
70 and looking for a little warmer tomorrow. The trees are in bloom and turning green. Spring is here for sure. The summer will be terrible but for now we will enjoy the day.



LCGIRL said:


> Peg
> That is great. I know it is so rewarding. I feel it is just wrong for kids to not have at least a hat to keep them warm. It makes me feel like I'm doing something good.
> 
> How long have you been doing it? I found them about 3 years ago on the internet under charities.
> ...


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome!

Myra in Alabama


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

LCGIRL said:


> Hi
> My nickname is LC Girl. My husband gave that to me over 25 years ago and it has stuck. My grandchildren, I have two (2) of them call me MOMO . I've been knitting and crocheting for 40+ years and still do not like double pointed needles. I can't seem to hold on to them all.
> 
> I knit/crochet for charities and my two grandchildren. Love to make things from scratch. It is so rewarding. It's like meditation because of the relaxation.
> ...


Welcome to the wonderful world of knitting where your answers are just a mouse click away.

You say you are having difficulty holding onto dps. Have you tried bamboo needles? In a pinch I use Clover dps but really like KAs which are a little smoother and have better points. Metal and plastic are more slippery.

Happy knitting.


----------



## Kaju (Jan 23, 2011)

Welcome LC Girl, 
We grammys have to have our fun. I have one item i knitted that all the kids love. Its called a gevlochenbal ( german for ball) It is made of 6 strips of brightly colored yarn, I used primary colors. Each stripe is 15 to 20 stitches wide and 68 rows long. The first 2 strips are joined to make a circle and curled up upon themselves \. The next 2 are woven through the first 2 and joined and curled up so they all look like tubes. This wasn't in the original instructions but makes it easier to weave in the last 2 strips: tie each of the 2 sets of woven through pairs on opposite sides with waste yarn (to be removed later) now weave the last 2 strips in and join. You should have a roundish shape. remove the ties and find a kid to play with it. I found it in ravelry and have made several for my grand kids who enjoy them. Good luck and happy knitting. Grandma's Rock! :thumbup: Kaju


----------



## LCGIRL (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks Myra


----------



## LCGIRL (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi Kaju
Thanks for welcoming me. Great idea. I'll have to try it. I've made a couple of cute dolls for my granddaughter, nothing fancy, just crocheted and stuffed.

Grammy are the best for sure. It is so much more fun being a gram than a mom LOL No rules.


----------



## peg56 (Mar 10, 2011)

The weather right now in TX is great, a nice time of year. Almost 70 today and for the rest of the week. Spring is in the air, the trees are all in bloom. The summers are hot though. 

I lived in AZ for many years, and I like the heat there better it is
very humid here. 

I think we are much like FL in that reguard.

Peg


----------



## LCGIRL (Mar 9, 2011)

Sure does sound quite the same. I'm not a fan of humidity for sure. My husband had open heart surgery 18 years ago and that's how I got to Fla. Didn't mind NJ except for the winters.

Absolutely love Spring


----------



## peg56 (Mar 10, 2011)

yep, Spring is a wonderful time. One of the reasons I liked the fact I had learn to use this loom is that I can take it anywhere. 

With the quilting I was tied to the machine, so my production time was limited. But now, I am never without my yarn bag. 

Somehow, I was even able to get that loom hook on the airplane last summer. You could put an eye out with that you know. LOL


----------



## LCGIRL (Mar 9, 2011)

I wonder how also, I've tried to take knitting needles and I can't, but I can get crochet hooks on and you could still hurt someone with those metal things. LOL

I've never worked on a loom. I use to machine and hand quilt when I was like 25 = Wow when was that. LOL I did alot of counter cross stitch for years, made my husband a indian chief which took me 6 months on my lunch hours and it had 30,000 stitches. Still have it on the wall after all those years. LOL Too much eye strain now. Most times once I get the pattern in my head I don't have to continually look at the instructions or needles, as long as it isn't too complicated.


----------



## peg56 (Mar 10, 2011)

I like to cross stitch also, I have done several tablecloths over the years. I was even able to finish one, I started many many years ago when I was laid up last year. I still have plenty of them in a box. Your right about the eye sight. Us granny's have to take care of those eyes. 

I bought my twin grandsons pairs of sunglasses this weekend. The walked around the whole time talking about their new eyes. If only they knew. 

You are so right about the grandparent to mom, I love being a granny, I just cannot imagine someone not wanting to be called that because it makes them seem old.


----------



## LCGIRL (Mar 9, 2011)

Those people have a got to be young attitude. I've got one of those to but mine refers to young attitude inside, not out. I waited quite awhile before I was blessed with my grandchildren. My daughter was 34 when she had my granddaughter, and she just had my grandson on 1/21/11. I thank God for these blessings.

I'm knitting my grandson a lavender and white vest so he can match with the dress my daughter bought my granddaughter for Easter. She wanted them to have the same colors for their Easter Pics.

Too cute your grandson (new eyes) LOL Kids are so great and what comes out of their mouths can give you a belly laugh for sure.


----------



## peg56 (Mar 10, 2011)

I became a granny at 40, this was a big surprise for sure, but she will be 15 this summer and I have loved every minute. I also gained a daughter who is dear to my heart. Now I have lots of little ones and wish for more hours in the day.

As soon as I figure out how I will post a few pics. With the loom I am a little limited, but only by the imagination. But maining I make chemo hats. Even those the boys love.


----------



## LCGIRL (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't know how to take pics and put them on the computer. I'm not that computer savy but I'm sure i'll figure it out someday


----------



## peg56 (Mar 10, 2011)

Well, I can always ask my granddaughter to give me a hand lol,

I took a few classes a couple of years back just to try and stay

on track. So the information is in the brain somewhere. What 

are you working on now, I have several blankets going on my 

big looms and of course a hat or two.


----------



## LCGIRL (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm working on a vest for my grandson for Easter. My daughter wanted one to match my granddaughter's lavender vest.

I'm also working on a sweater size 2t for my granddaughter.

My daughter could help me but unfortunately we live in different states. 

Does your granddaughter live near you?

What kind of blankets are you working on? Large, baby?


----------



## peg56 (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh yea, the vest I have a pattern for one on the loom but looked like way to much thinking. 

The blanket that is almost ready to be finished is a small baby 35 x 35, it is a white and yellow, I am using a brushed yarn and it is very hard to work with, lots of static.

The other looms are bigger so I can do a larger blanket, the one I am working on right now will be about 52 x 52 it is a moss green and a country pink. I think I am making this one for me. haha

My oldest granddaughter lives very close, we used to see each other every weekend. But she is a teen now and has less and less time. Lucky for me mommy has three more now all under the age of 3, so I can have all the baby time I need. 

Hope you are having a great weekend.


----------



## LCGIRL (Mar 9, 2011)

Peg
They should very nice. I also like doing baby blankets but I prefer crocheting them because they go more quickly. I recently made blankets for my grandchildren. Do you crochet?

The vest is very easy. #4 and #6 needles. Co 54 and it is just k2,p2 for a 6 rows, inc 4 stitches on last row (58 sts) the stockinette stitch. I made one in newborn size for one of my daughter's friends who is having a baby. Too cute, especially at that size. 

I know what you mean about teens. My husbands grandson lives like 4 blocks from us and he use to be here all the time, but now that he's 18 he is way too busy with his girlfriend. LOL Unless of course he needs help with his car. LOL


----------



## peg56 (Mar 10, 2011)

The vest sounds very cute indeed. I never learned to crochet and now adays with RA not sure I ever will. But I do okay with the looms. I have made several booties and hat sets made some bottle covers when they were still in bottles. 

How long does it take to crochet baby size blanket, It takes me 
about 30 hours to do a large blanket on the loom the small ones go pretty fast.


----------



## peg56 (Mar 10, 2011)

We will see if this works here are two blankets I finished earlier this year


----------



## LCGIRL (Mar 9, 2011)

It probably takes me about12 to 16 hours

Oh so you have RA - I can sure understand the not crocheting/knitting because of all the hand movements must make it very painful. I just have a little arthritis in my pointer finger and it has just started to give me some trouble, but I've been blessed otherwise. I've had herniated discs etc since I was very young, but otherwise it's a go.

The vest is done and it surely came out nice. It is lavender and white. If I get a camera I'll take a pic and send it to you.


----------



## LCGIRL (Mar 9, 2011)

very nice. Isn't just thrilling to turn a strand of yarn into something so beautiful. I find it really rewarding. Makes me feel like I'm doing something of quality with myself.


----------



## peg56 (Mar 10, 2011)

You are so right, I just love making new hats and blankets. It is like I have found my place in life after trying a hundred different things.


----------



## peg56 (Mar 10, 2011)

I would love to see the vest, I know you are very happy with it. 

And of course there is a little one that will have it forever. I still have items my grandmother made for my son over 32 years ago.


----------

